# I wish there was an app only for the forums



## Little Star

Hello,

I think if there was an app only for the forums it would be more useful; I mean if you could just separate the apps for dictionaries and for forums. 
Like this I think you could have a better access to the messages, and notifications on your phone.


----------



## mkellogg

I think the Tapatalk app works with the forums, but the forums work fairly well in a web browser.  Try that if you haven't yet.


----------



## Little Star

Thanks! I didn't know that. Is it like I install Tapatalk without installing other forums on my phone? If so that's a great idea. 
Otherwise, I agree the forums work well in a web browser. I only need it more when I move around with my phone


----------



## mkellogg

Little Star said:


> Is it like I install Tapatalk without installing other forums on my phone?


Yes, if I understand what you are asking. Tapatalk works with a number of forums.


----------



## Little Star

Well, I installed it and I chose: add a forum or blog, then when I gave WR address, it couldn't find any.


----------



## Hector9

mkellogg said:


> I think the Tapatalk app works with the forums, but the forums work fairly well in a web browser.  Try that if you haven't yet.





Little Star said:


> Well, I installed it and I chose: add a forum or blog, then when I gave WR address, it couldn't find any.



That is because the admin mkellogg has to register WR Forums on Tapatalk, here: Tapatalk Community Owners Start Here (@mkellogg registration is free)

And then this: Tapatalk Download


----------



## mkellogg

I see. I will need to investigate.


----------



## Little Star

So please let me know when your investigation is satisfying


----------



## mkellogg

Tapatalk really looks like a headache to deal with. Many forums that had it before have removed it.   I will keep an eye out for alternatives.


----------



## Hector9

Why is it a headache? I'm a newbie and could install in on my forum


----------



## JamesM

Hector9 said:


> Why is it a headache? I'm a newbie and could install in on my forum



Take a look at this, for example:

Anyone remove Tapatalk support from their forum? | The Admin Zone

If you're on XenForo you might want to re-think your choice, Hector9.


----------



## Hector9

JamesM said:


> Take a look at this, for example:
> 
> Anyone remove Tapatalk support from their forum? | The Admin Zone
> 
> If you're on XenForo you might want to re-think your choice, Hector9.



Uhmm, I've installed it on a Simple Machines Forum and haven't had any of those problems.

Maybe it has to do with the platform itself?

P.S I've also installed it using a vBulletin one. Never tried it with XenForo's platform


----------



## Hector9

Little Star said:


> Hello,
> 
> I think if there was an app only for the forums it would be more useful; I mean if you could just separate the apps for dictionaries and for forums.
> Like this I think you could have a better access to the messages, and notifications on your phone.



You can install this app Forum Runner - vBulletin / XenForo / myBB / IP.Board / phpBB Forum iPhone App on your smartphone and read these forums as well (but it's nowhere as good as tapatalk is). It works very similarly the way tapatalk does.


----------



## Hector9

JamesM said:


> Take a look at this, for example:
> 
> Anyone remove Tapatalk support from their forum? | The Admin Zone
> 
> If you're on XenForo you might want to re-think your choice, Hector9.



I think @mkellogg should consider this comment (from that website):



> Activity levels dropped when I deactivate Tapatalk. On one forum the drop was quite noticeable (more than 15%) but less so on the of others. Activity levels on all my forums now surpass where they were prior to the removal. However as the general trend was increasing I suspect I may have made a net loss on at least one forum but I have no regrets.



I'm *highly sure* activity on these forums would increase should the app be installed. And, from what I've seen, he (@mkellogg) is trying to find new ways to increase activity here. I know too many people who use tapatalk, from all around the world!

Trust me, the only forums I visit daily are the ones which have tapatalk installed. WordReference is the only exception. That app (tapatalk) is quite popular worldwide. It's great because it doesn't suck all your smartphone's battery while giving you the chance to use all the features of these forums system platform.

P.S Sorry about my English.


----------



## mkellogg

I was just doing some investigation.  Tapatalk supposedly downloads the list of user emails at WR and starts sending them spam to install Tapatalk.

*I absolutely will not be allowing anything like that to happen. No way.*


----------



## JamesM

Yeah, I can see how that would be a deal-breaker.  I appreciate your resistance to putting more spam into our lives.


----------

